# Fox 34 Float Fit4 einstellen?



## Mikkeydoublex (23. August 2019)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe ein älteres Radon Slide 160 9.0 Carbon, Modelljahr 2016.
Hatte kürzlich die Federgabel bei einem Spezialisten zwecks überholung / Service. Verbaut ist eine Fox 34 Float Fit4, Factory / kashima.
Jetzt wollte ich die Gabel gemäss Handbuch Fox neu einstellen, aber bei Einstellungen, welche zu meinem Gewicht passen würden, ist die viel zu hart bis nicht fahrbar (starke schläge). Mit deutlich weniger Luftdruck und dazu angepassten einstellungen arbeitet sie sehr gut. Defekt also kaum.

Zuvor hatte ich das nicht, weiss aber auch nicht mehr, wie ich die damals eingestellt hatte.
Ist es möglich, dass Radon zusätzliche Spacer oder so verbaut hatte, dass die Angaben von Fox nicht stimmen?
Anleitung müsste eigentlich zu der Gabel passen gemäss Homepage Fox und den Bildern im Dokument.

Anmerkung: Theoretisch könnte natürlich auch das Manometer meiner Dämpferpumpe nicht stimmen.
Gabel vom Bike der Freundin konnte ich damit aber vernünftig einstellen.

Gruss

Mikkey


----------

